# Friend Selling Home in Red Hook, NY. 4 acres.



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

A friend is selling his home in NY. The sooner he gets it sold the sooner he'll be my full time neighbor here in VW... I told him I"d pass the info along for a little more advertising.. 

Two hours north of NYC directly up the Hudson river.. It's a beautiful place with a lot of room.

http://www.northerndutchessrealty.com/#!red-hook-4-acres/c24jo

I have no interest in this sale other than having a good friend as a neighbor the sooner it sells.. He's had his property here in WV since 76, and he's ready to retire.. .


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Bumping up... Still available...


----------

